# Knurled Aluminum Rod



## PBorowick (May 2, 2020)

I am looking for knurled aluminum/stainless steel rod that I can drill out to use as part of a pen blank.
I have looked online and can't find anything in the size I need.
This would be for a bolt action tec pen.
I am considering buying a hand held knurling tool but was wondering if anyone here would be able to help me out if they already have the tooling.
I would be more than happy to provide the material and compensate for time.

Thank you.


----------



## hanau (May 2, 2020)

Have to check and see if I can find my Knurling tool if i do I might beable to help, what size of rod.
Have 303 stainless in a 3/8 and 1/2"

Also might want to message Rick Herrell https://www.penturners.org/forums/ricks-custom-tools.349/


----------



## eharri446 (May 3, 2020)

Also, what knurling pattern are you looking for. There are at least 6 various patterns that I am aware of.


----------



## PBorowick (May 3, 2020)

I will figure out exactly what I need and will let you know @hanau 

Good point @eharri.  Need to figure that out too


----------

